# IPO protection work



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

A video from our protection in the IPO Norwegian Championship (GSD). Not all good, but I'm satisfied to have some control. 
AD BH IPO3 BSL2 Ivo av Martes Foina
Certified search & rescue dog


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

love the slo-mo!


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice work. I used to compete/train my dogs in Schutzhund. Got tired of the abusive tainting of local clubs and the politics. May get back with new pup as there is a nice club close by. Sadly over here, there are SAR groups that won't let a dog certify that does bite work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's awesome!!! Nice job!


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

dogbyte said:


> Nice work. I used to compete/train my dogs in Schutzhund. Got tired of the abusive tainting of local clubs and the politics. May get back with new pup as there is a nice club close by. *Sadly over here, there are SAR groups that won't let a dog certify that does bite work.*


Thank you! 
Basically, it is not as well regarded in Norway either, but as long as the dog passes all the tests and being social with people and animals, they can`t deny approval. There are not many SAR dogs in Norway combined with bite work, I think maybe mine is the only one who is active in both. 

All SAR dogs in Norway are approved by one organization, and they can be approved for three different certifications: avalanche, disaster or the most common one; general search for missing people. The general search includes all types of searches in all sorts of environments, and the dog will report back to the handler when they find people, living or dead, and articles.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Very cool - thank you for sharing the video!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

very cool. and interesting camera work.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

car2ner said:


> very cool. and interesting camera work.


Thank you :smile2: The cameraman has put a lot of effort in to this video, unfortunately he shortened nearly all the bark and hold sessions and the backtransport. They where really long, and it felt as they would never end.


----------

